# Different mosses



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

Sweet!

So here in Hong, they sell something they call Triangle moss. But it looks like christmas or peacock/spikey? Care identifying it- here is a pic:











Number 10: Riccardia Graffei v/s Ricardia Chamedryfolia 
Mini Pellia? also known as coral moss. 
I actually used it as a ground cover to make a 'path' to the cave (super slow growing, I had to place it in like carpet tiles).


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

11. Sulawesi fissiden moss


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

3rd photo definitely not Taiwan Moss, 99.9% sure.


----------



## dfish2077 (Oct 2, 2012)

*wtb*

Anyone know where i can get a good quantity of some mosses that like hard water. I dont do pay pal but will find other methods of payment. Im thinking of taking out two or three of my echinodorus.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

herns said:


> 3rd photo definitely not Taiwan Moss, 99.9% sure.


This moss was sold to me 2 years ago and its growing beautifully in my low tech-shrimp tanks. 
If its not Taiwan moss then can u help me identify the moss in the picture?


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

Rony11 said:


> This moss was sold to me 2 years ago and its growing beautifully in my low tech-shrimp tanks.
> If its not Taiwan moss then can u help me identify the moss in the picture?


Looks like the one I have in the picture above. Here is Kong they called it 'Triangle Moss'


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

livebearerlove said:


> 11. Sulawesi fissiden moss


This is gorgeous! Where did you get it? Any pics in a tank? 

Thank you for sharing it. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,
Just a few tips. I think 1 is flame moss, 9 definitely not fissidens, and 4 looks like anchor moss, not weeping moss.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> Hey,
> Just a few tips. I think 1 is flame moss, 9 definitely not fissidens, and 4 looks like anchor moss, not weeping moss.


The first one is definitely not flame coz I have flame and its different.
I can upload flame too. 3,4 are the same not taiwan but I want to know what kind of moss coz the shop sold me this one as Taiwan moss.
Weeping moss was checked with 2 hobbyists both assured me it was weeping.

Peacock Moss (Taxiphyllum sp.) I have another type that one looks similar to the one in the picture.
http://www.mossmania.ru/plants/Peacock Moss/index1.html
Anchor Moss (Taxiphyllum sp.) 
http://www.mossmania.ru/plants/Anchor Moss/index1.html
Triangle Moss (Cratoneuron filicinum) 
http://www.mossmania.ru/plants/Triangle Moss/index1.html
Taiwan Moss (Taxiphyllum alternans) looks different than mine.
http://www.mossmania.ru/plants/Taiwan Moss/index1.html
Weeping Moss (Vesicularia ferriei) looks different than the one I keep but mine hasn't begun weeping yet!
http://www.mossmania.ru/plants/Weeping Moss/index1.html


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

You've listed the descriptions 1-10 but there are 12 pics. I think this is causing confusion.

9.Fissiden Fontanus is really pic #11


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

aquabruce said:


> You've listed the descriptions 1-10 but there are 12 pics. I think this is causing confusion.
> 
> 9.Fissiden Fontanus is really pic #11


Yes it is true.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

im going to probably further confuse you folks now.

In my jungles tanks, i have managed to grow mosses upwards whereby one would otherwise find it rather difficult to ID. Not sure if its due to the co2 or whirlpool current at opposite ends of the tank but this has made ID'ing my mosses that much more of a challenge, though propagation has been boosted. weeping moss when young looks sort of ugly. i'll have to provide a photo now after making that statement  to be fair. it looks its best when grown flat and left to spreadhorizontally .


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

aquabruce said:


> You've listed the descriptions 1-10 but there are 12 pics. I think this is causing confusion.
> 
> 9.Fissiden Fontanus is really pic #11


That's what confused me as well until I figured out #7 were added the 2 types of moss that made twelve of them all.


----------

